# Anyone with Beretta NEOS



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Thinking about a 22 pistol for plinking, or if accurate enough squirrel, anyone have any dealings with the NEOS, I've read some good reviews, thanks in advance for any info. 

Thought about a Hemmerling until I checked a price, yikes.


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Never shot the neos but the browning buckmark would be tuff to beat

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

MarkyB said:


> Never shot the neos but the browning buckmark would be tuff to beat
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 I agree, the buck-marks are Excellent Shooters. I have a Varmint model and my brother has a target model and both are super accurate and very reliable-- shoot rings around my Ruger Mark II. I'm guessing the Buck-marks are a little more expensive than the Neo's.
Stars n Stripers, if you end up with a Neos let us know how it shoots.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

I have i neos an it is a tac driver. It is ammo sensitivity though, mine likes Winchester super x. The buckmark is also a tac driver, it is more comfortable for me an i think trigger is also better.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Leaning towards the Browning after all the research and reviews I've read...


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

I own two of them, one for me and one for the wife. We have put around 1000 rounds through each of them without a problem. The wife starting complaining one afternoon that something was wrong with hers because it wasn't hitting were she wanted. I will admit she is a better shot with a .22 than I am so I looked into and found that the elevation screw in the rear sight had loosened up. Tightened the screw and she was back in the 10 ring. That was around 500 rounds and haven't had any issues other than that one. The front sight is a little wide that takes some getting use to and I think they are ugly but fill great in my hands. Also we have shot Winchester white box,federal,cci and rem thunderbolts with no feeding issues.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Just got back from the Fin. I didn't like the feel of the Ruger in my hand, did like the Beretta, also did like the Browning. They let me pull the trigger on both, Browning felt better. I have to say though, for the money difference, Beretta is over $100 less, and already has the rail for a sight, I'm probably going to go that route. Another neat thing is they make a "carbine" attachment that can attach, to make the pistol into a rifle.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

The feel is what sold me on them, handled all kind of .22 semis and the beretta just feels right.


----------



## TXflatsfishin (Jun 3, 2010)

the neos is also pretty fast shooting, and you can get different colors if you dont want just black.i would say they are a good shooting gun and i like mine, but cant compare to a buck mark as ive never shot one.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I have have had a neos for about 5 years now and love it. Like you, i bought it for plinking around and some close shots at sitting squirrels. It feels great in the hand and shoots well enough for me. And at the price range i was more than happy with the purchase.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

After looking at several models, the Browning and Beretta both felt great in my hand, but for the cost difference and how much I may end up shooting it, went with the Beretta, also comes with two clips. I'll try to post a pic next week.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Picked it up Monday, TruGlo red dot came in today. Pretty cool technology. Will try to sight in this weekend.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

Let me know how that red dot works out for you I may get one. I was messing around with one of mine a couple of weeks ago and put my 1.5 x 4 shotgun scope on it. After getting it sighted in it was a lot of fun and easy to move from target to target. I could hit four steel spinners and the reset and move over to a gopher dura seal pretty quick.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I think I'm happy with the sight. Took a lot more tweaking than their instructions said, that "should be pretty close" out of the box. Easy adjustment with an allen wrench (included). Will need to put some locktite on, loosened pretty easily.

Put up some pretty tight patterns, my nephew with his Ruger was jealous. "well you're using a sight, how much was this gun again?"


----------

